# int Farbe



## Erebos (9. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Hat jemand eine Tabelle in der die int Farben eingetragen sind?
Erebos


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Jul 2011)

Was sind int-Farben? :bahnhof:


----------



## Erebos (9. Jul 2011)

Ich benutze zurzeit die sum.Kern Bilbiliothek.
Und da kann ich den integer für eine Farbe benutzen.
10 ist afaik rot.
Nun suche ich eine Tabelle in der die Farben verzeichnet sind.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Jul 2011)

'Ne Tabelle? OMG... nö...
Immerhin sind's ja 2^24 also ca. 16,8 Millionen Farben. Aber immerhin kann man die Farbanteile berechnen.
Für RGB gilt:

```
Bits  0 bis  7 -> Blau
Bits  8 bis 15 -> Grün
Bits 16 bis 23 -> Rot
```

Für BGR gilt:

```
Bits  0 bis  7 -> Rot
Bits  8 bis 15 -> Grün
Bits 16 bis 23 -> Blau
```


----------



## Unregistrierter (9. Jul 2011)

Erebos hat gesagt.:


> Nun suche ich eine Tabelle in der die Farben verzeichnet sind.


Es gibt keine Tabelle weil keine Tabelle nötig ist. Benutz einfach die Konstanten in der Farbe Klasse.


----------



## Fu3L (9. Jul 2011)

@Spacerat: Er meint ja Stifte und Mäuse.. Dieser Besser-Kindisch-Lern-Quatsch (tschuldige, ich kanns nich leiden^^) für Java^^ Da sind die Farben vllt anders zugeordnet, weil man mit RGB ja überfordert sein könnte^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2011)

Gemeint ist oben also die Klasse [japi]Color[/japi]
Dort gibt es statische Konstanten wie bspw. WHITE, RED oder BLUE.
Es lassen sich aber auch benutzerdefinierte Farben mischen. Dazu sind so zu sagen die roten, grünen und blauen (RGB) Anteile des Farbspektrums zu mischen.
Beispiel:

```
Color lightSteelBlue3 = new Color(162, 181, 205); //LightSteelBlue3
```

RGB-Farbtabelle


----------



## Erebos (9. Jul 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Jul 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> @Fu3l: ...Dieser Besser-Kindisch-Lern-Quatsch (tschuldige, ich kanns nich leiden^^)...


Äehm... ist Java nicht ohnehin schon einfach genug oder besser gesagt - kinderleicht?


----------



## Fu3L (9. Jul 2011)

Ja, aber anscheinend denken einige Lehrer man muss in der Schule mit sowas Java lehren, dass man direkt immer GUIs hat und da immer einen Stift rüberbewegen muss, der dann an bestimmte Stellen was schreibt ("Stift.schreibe(String txt)") oder zeichnet^^ Am Ende können die Schüler dann durch Ausprobieren eine Dartscheibe zeichnen lassen, aber zu Hause nicht einmal Hallo Welt auf der Konsole ausgeben, geschweige denn ein Programm zu starten^^ (So wars bei mir an der Schule^^)

Aber anscheinend ist Color doch das Originale, wenn L-ectron-X's Post geholfen hat^^


----------



## Spacerat (9. Jul 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber anscheinend denken einige Lehrer man muss in der Schule mit sowas Java lehren, dass man direkt immer GUIs hat und da immer einen Stift rüberbewegen muss, der dann an bestimmte Stellen was schreibt ("Stift.schreibe(String txt)") oder zeichnet^^ Am Ende können die Schüler dann durch Ausprobieren eine Dartscheibe zeichnen lassen, aber zu Hause nicht einmal Hallo Welt auf der Konsole ausgeben, geschweige denn ein Programm zu starten^^ (So wars bei mir an der Schule^^)


Pruust... klingt Turtle ähhh LOGO :lol:


----------



## Unregistrierter (9. Jul 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber anscheinend denken einige Lehrer man muss in der Schule mit sowas Java lehren



Falsch, im Informatikunterricht wird auch nicht Java gelehrt sondern Programmieren. Java ist dazu nur eins von mehreren Hilfsmitteln. Welche Klassenbibliothek man letztendlich verwendet ist egal. Wenn du den Sachverhalt nicht verstanden hast hat dein Informatiklehrer bei dir wohl versagt (wahrscheinlich ist wohl dass du einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst hast weil du schon vorher programmieren konntest und der Unterricht deshalb für dich langweilig war...)
Die SuM Bibliothek ist eben _eine_ Klassenbibliothek die zum Lernen von objektorientierter Programmierung hilfreich sein soll, da reale Objekte wie Stift, Bildschirm auf Java Klassen abgebildet werden.


----------



## Firephoenix (9. Jul 2011)

Unregistrierter hat gesagt.:


> Falsch, im Informatikunterricht wird auch nicht Java gelehrt sondern Programmieren. Java ist dazu nur eins von mehreren Hilfsmitteln. Welche Klassenbibliothek man letztendlich verwendet ist egal. Wenn du den Sachverhalt nicht verstanden hast hat dein Informatiklehrer bei dir wohl versagt (wahrscheinlich ist wohl dass du einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst hast weil du schon vorher programmieren konntest und der Unterricht deshalb für dich langweilig war...)
> Die SuM Bibliothek ist eben _eine_ Klassenbibliothek die zum Lernen von objektorientierter Programmierung hilfreich sein soll, da reale Objekte wie Stift, Bildschirm auf Java Klassen abgebildet werden.




Er hat sich aber auch nicht allgemein auf Informatikunterricht sondern auf Java bezogen.
Um allgemeine Konzepte zu vermitteln bieten sich eingeschränktere Frameworks oder andere Sprachen sicherlich an (Bei uns war es damals Scheme). Um Java zu lernen sind solche Frameworks aber einfach nur totaler Mist - und genau darauf bezog sich der Post von Fu3l.
Hier im Forum gibt es oft genug irgendwelche Hilfeposts wo Leute irgendwelche abgedrehten Frameworks vom Lehrer verwenden müssen und sich dann doch nur mit Details wie Streams, Farbkodierung (siehe dieser Thread) oder ähnlichem rumschlagen müssen!


----------



## Unregistrierter (9. Jul 2011)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Er hat sich aber auch nicht allgemein auf Informatikunterricht sondern auf Java bezogen. [...]


Den Einwand versteh ich nicht. Es gibt in der Schule und auch in der Universität kein Fach "Java". Und wie gesagt ist "Java lernen" auch kein Ziel im Informatikunterricht.

Im übrigen werden in der SuM Bibliothek Farben genauso in RGB kodiert wie in Java2D, nur gibt es eben auch Konstanten für häufig benutze Farben (wie in Java2D auch).


----------



## Fu3L (9. Jul 2011)

> (wahrscheinlich ist wohl dass du einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst hast weil du schon vorher programmieren konntest und der Unterricht deshalb für dich langweilig war...)



Ich konnte Informatik gar nicht wählen (im Nachhinein sage ich: Zum Glück)... Aber wie soll man jemanden fürs Programmieren begeistern, wenn die zu Hause sind und nichts damit machen könnten?^^ 

Die wurden an ein unfertiges Pong gesetzt und sollten da was verändern... die hatten keine Ahnung was die gemacht haben und man konnte 13 Punkte bekommen ohne zu wissen was ein Array ist :autsch: (Was zugegebenermaßen natürlich nicht direkt mit SuM zusammenhängt)


----------

